# England 11/9/2013



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Decided to go out into the backyard and work my new lures around 3pm because I couldn't stand sitting around the house today! Tried my rapala rattle trap but just wasn't working, but I think I need to tie the line directly to the lure instead of using a snap swivel. Reached into my pocket and pulled out my Koppers Live Target "Golden Shiner" rattle trap! I was itching to trying this one out the most, but the weather hadn't permitted :/ So I tied it on and started casting--as soon as the ducks cleared! Let it sink to the bottom and started to pop it off the bottom and retrieve and as I was letting it drop about 5-7ft away from me I felt some pressure on the line. Now, since it's me, I thought I had snagged a branch or something but as it came to the surface it was a healthy pike! The second it saw me it started to thrash and dive to the bottom and gave me a great fight! As I got the pike closer to the bank I noticed that there was no lure...
When it thrashed over I caught glimpse of my brand new lure completely in it's mouth! I was thoroughly freaked out because of the stories some people have told me about pike being able to slice through 40 or 50lb (was using 30lb). But I managed to land it, measure it, and take some quick pictures before making sure it swam off back into the pond! Measured in at 27inches! My new personal best!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Andrew! Nicely done bruv. Glad you're catching some good fish over there. Beautiful northern right there - a real chunker! Looks to be about 4 pounds or so. Knew that Live Target would work when you told me about it! Keep it up man.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CrazedFisher said:


> I was thoroughly freaked out because of the stories some people have told me about pike being able to slice through 40 or 50lb (was using 30lb).


By the way, don't be worried using 30 lb. mono for your leads. ALL I use is 20 & 30 lb. mono for all my pike fishing back in WI. I don't ever use steel, EXCEPT when I fish them on the fly, in which case I use 7-strand. & also, don't use snap swivels, unless you're throwing a spoon. For rattletraps, cranks, plastics, buck tails, etc. just tie your leader straight to your bait. 

& here's some pike for ya to check out.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Andrew! Nicely done bruv. Glad you're catching some good fish over there. Beautiful northern right there - a real chunker! Looks to be about 4 pounds or so. Knew that Live Target would work when you told me about it! Keep it up man.


Thanks man! Much appreciated! Check your student gmail, I emailed you! That pike was so chunky and by far the best fighter! Got another one the other day, just haven't bothered to make a post but that one was 23.5in! I'm just happy they're finally hitting! They are destroying that LiveTarget like there is no tomorrow!


----------

